# Glass CO2 Diffuser doesn't pass air



## igor.kanshyn (Jan 14, 2010)

Hi,

I've bought a nice-looking Glass CO2 Diffuser on eBay (here is a link to the product: http://cgi.ebay.ca/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=320486410978&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT#ht_1694wt_939)

The problem is it *doesn't let air or water go through it*.
It does't pass air from my DIY CO2 system. I was trying to place it under water and *blowing through it intensely*, it also didn't show any bubbles.

I might don't understand the purpose of this item and use it wrong.
Or it's just defective?


----------



## leomessi (Feb 25, 2010)

I bought the exact same thing from the exact same seller. I got it a few weeks ago, tried it and it doesn't work. I was hoping it would work because I know that the ADA Rhinox definitely doesn't work for DIY and nano diffusers like these, at least according to some research, works.

If you want super fine bubbles and lots of it then just try using chopstick diffuser. I have one and it works pretty darn sweet and lasts a good two weeks before you have to replace it. You can see the video of my chopstick at work here: 




It's not aesthetically pleasing as the nano glass diffuser, but it works very effectively. Good luck!


----------



## officerben (Dec 21, 2006)

I just did a google search and it looks like those will only work with pressurized

I don't know for sure....although in the ebay add it looks like the seller has it running on DIY Good luck with it


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

Some of the glass diffusers with ceramic disks will work with DIY CO2, while others won't. Most do not.

I bought a few, and was not able to blow air through them, and my air pump also could not generate sufficient pressure to blow bubbles through it.


----------



## matti2uude (Jan 10, 2009)

The best thing I found for DIY Co2 was the Hagen ladder diffuser.


----------



## igor.kanshyn (Jan 14, 2010)

leomessi said:


> I bought the exact same thing from the exact same seller. I got it a few weeks ago, tried it and it doesn't work. ....


Thanks you all for answers. leomessi, thank you for the great video with your perfect aquarium.

This our item is definitely not for DIY CO2 injection. It requires a lot of pressure.

I have a powerful air pump. It is able to pass air through the diffuser. It makes tiny bubbles and looks very nice. I can make a video if someone wants to see

So, I have a *pretty glassy and expensive air stone*  I'm not sure that ordinary air pump, which I'm about to get, will pass air through it as well.

Also I attached this diffuser to my DIY CO2 and has been waiting for half a day. It had no chances to pass air through it. It's likely that plastic bottle will blow earlier.


----------



## leomessi (Feb 25, 2010)

i'd like to see a video of that. i plan on placing the chopstick into some sort hollow glass tube just to hide them.


----------



## Zebrapl3co (Mar 29, 2006)

For those kinds of diffuser, only a nano diffuser will work with a DIY, any other larger ones will require pressurize CO2 to work. Not only that, but you will need special CO2 resistant tubing to go with it. Because of the pressure required, silicon will eventually leak and you will be losing pressure to get the diffuser to work propertly.
Plus, it will take more that 1/2 day to build up the pressure for the nano diffuser to work. More like 2 days or even 3 days depending on your mixture and how good is your seal. I once waited 1 week before it starts to gas.
Good luck,

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## igor.kanshyn (Jan 14, 2010)

I will make a video tomorrow.

I have two level of CO2 dissolving now 
I've attached an ordinary air store to my DIY CO2 output tube and placed this air stone under a power filter intake, so it sucks CO2 and additionally breaks bubbles.


----------



## BaRoK (Sep 10, 2009)

Make sure you use chopstick made from bamboo. I've used the chopstick method before until I hooked up my CO2 line to my XP1 filter.

Be aware that these chopsticks tend to build white gooey at the tip.


----------



## igor.kanshyn (Jan 14, 2010)

BTW, some of sellers insist that their diffusers are for DIY CO2.

Look at this one: http://cgi.ebay.ca/Nano-diffuser-Supply-CO2-for-Plants-FREE-Ship-INV_W0QQitemZ260228342735QQcmdZViewItemQQptZLH_DefaultDomain_0?hash=item3c96d163cf#ht_5561wt_888
The Item looks the same.


----------



## igor.kanshyn (Jan 14, 2010)

leomessi said:


> i'd like to see a video of that. i plan on placing the chopstick into some sort hollow glass tube just to hide them.


Here we go.
Video: Using CO2 diffuser as an air stone. Tiny bubbles 

Sorry for huge delay ...


----------



## Zebrapl3co (Mar 29, 2006)

igor.kanshyn said:


> Here we go.
> Video: Using CO2 diffuser as an air stone. Tiny bubbles
> 
> Sorry for huge delay ...


LOL, I had to re-read that post. I looked at the video without reading and was think WTF, you'll poison your fish with that much CO2. Then I realise you were using a air pump. Seems like it's OK, still might work on a DIY. But I didn't like mine. It works some of the time and not the other because of the pressure problem. That's when I finally had it with DIY and when pressurized. It cost cheaper in the long run with pressurize anyway. Surgar is afterall getting more and more expensive.

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## igor.kanshyn (Jan 14, 2010)

Zebrapl3co said:


> LOL, I had to re-read that post. I looked at the video without reading and was think WTF, you'll poison your fish with that much CO2. Then I realise you were using a air pump. Seems like it's OK, still might work on a DIY. But I didn't like mine. It works some of the time and not the other because of the pressure problem. That's when I finally had it with DIY and when pressurized. It cost cheaper in the long run with pressurize anyway. Surgar is afterall getting more and more expensive.


Size of a gas balloon seems a bigger problem for me. How I can hide this huge thing in my living room.


----------

